# newbie help!!



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

hi there all, i am a complete newbie to all this so any help would be apprieciated!

i have a square room approx 11ft x 11ft, the tv is situated in the left hand corner of the room (the only place i can really put it)










what would be the best placement for the speakers in this situation


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Although experimenting with speaker positioning in a room such as yours will take some effort you can get some info at this link and maybe it will help.:T



http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/speaker-setup-guidelines/home-theater-speaker-layout-an-essential-guide/image/image_view_fullscreen


----------



## titch-- (Sep 15, 2006)

If you could so something along the lines of this.


----------

